# First Bacon, will not be the last!



## rw willy (Dec 13, 2010)

Finally pulled the trigger and ordered a fresh bellie.  Local butcher for $2.90 a pd.  Brought it home and removed the skin after PM'n Bearcarver, Thanks.  Cut it into three pieces, so it'd fit in the baggies.  Weighted the pieces and measured out the TQ.  mixed in a 1/2 T of brown sugar per pd.  Sealed in baggies and in the fridge for 8 days.  Soaked them for 1 hr.  Did the fry test and all was good.  Fired up the AMZ in the GOSM w/apple.  Cold smoked for 12 hrs. It was 40 f outside, the interior of the GOSM never got higher then 60f.   Wrapped and in the fridge.  Placed them in the freezer for an hour and onto the slicer. 

If you are waiting to make your own bacon.  DO IT.  Enjoy and smoke on!


----------



## chefrob (Dec 13, 2010)

nice lookin slabs!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 14, 2010)

That is some great looking bacon - glad to see anther convert


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 14, 2010)

Looks great! Nice pictures too, thanks.

I am on my 3rd round of making bacon. Got a 14.6 lb bellie.

Bear was a big help to me too.

 Have a great day!


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 14, 2010)

Great looking bacon. You will never buy bacon again. Except that cheap stuff to wrap over your smoked goodies. Don't want to waste your good stuff on that.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 14, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Great looking bacon. You will never buy bacon again. Except that cheap stuff to wrap over your smoked goodies. Don't want to waste your good stuff on that.


EEEEKKK!   That's one of the things I wanted home made bacon for.

Thought fatties with home made sausage and bacon would be awesome.

And ABTs too.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 14, 2010)

You go right ahead and use it in what ever you want it will taste awesome.  I like to use the cheapest bacon I can find when I wrap fatties etc. I don't want to waste my good bacon as it goes way to fast the way it is. haha.


----------



## roller (Dec 14, 2010)

Now we are talking !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NICE !


----------



## old poi dog (Dec 14, 2010)

The Bacon slabs are great. I will need to make some also....soon.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well your bacon looks awesome and I really like home made bacon too. You just can't get baon like that anywhere but then who's looking. I like to make my own myself.


----------



## rw willy (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the words.

It was easy and the taste is great.  I took a pd to work, we ate bacon for lunch.  I ordered another belley today.  Should be here next week.  I'll do the same except I'll go with maple instead of apple.  Just to check it out.  Might do one with a boat load of CBP rubbed on.  Does the pepper go on after the rinse?

Thanks


----------



## rdknb (Dec 14, 2010)

I see you live in Md, where is your butcher.  I have been able to find one.  Bacon looks great


----------



## rw willy (Dec 14, 2010)

I use Bowmans in Aberdeen.  I called to late to get it this week.  I think Gavenells in Cecil would have them also.  I'm not crossing the dam anytime soon.  How about you, where are you scoring your bellies?


----------



## meateater (Dec 14, 2010)

That was one big fry test, hope ya had some eggs and taters with that! Looks like some awesome bacon, Bearcarver has a great recipe and ya won't be visiting farmer john again in the near future. This reminds me I just opened my last bag a couple day's ago, I need to visit the butcher here soon.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 15, 2010)

RW Willy said:


> I use Bowmans in Aberdeen.  I called to late to get it this week.  I think Gavenells in Cecil would have them also.  I'm not crossing the dam anytime soon.  How about you, where are you scoring your bellies?




I live on Kent Island and there are no butchers to be found.  Guess I will have to go north


----------



## chefrob (Dec 15, 2010)

RW Willy said:


> Might do one with a boat load of CBP rubbed on.  Does the pepper go on after the rinse?
> 
> Thanks


i've done it both ways........now i just do it after the rinse.


----------



## smoking g8tr (Dec 20, 2010)

Man those are some nice slabs. I am getting ready to butcher my next round of hogs and have been dreaming about fresh bacon. This thread has just helped the drool a little.


----------

